# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Sẽ có loại kính mới giúp smartphone chống vỡ trong tương lai?

## doanhson91

Màn hình smartphone chống vỡ

Theo tin từ trang The Hindu, những nhà khoa học đã tìm ra một cách mới để thay đổi cấu trúc kính, qua đó cải thiện khả năng chống chịu va đập, loại bỏ những vết nứt. Đây là bước tiến có thể dẫn đến sự phát triển của màn hình smartphone chống vỡ.

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt







Chi tiết hơn, chuyên gia Charles Le Losq thuộc Đại Học Quốc Gia Úc, trưởng nhóm nghiên cứu vừa được đăng trên tạp chí Scientific Reports chia sẻ, họ đang làm việc về một loại kính có tên “alumino-silicate” để gia tăng độ bền cho màn hình của các thiết bị di động.



Le Losq nói rằng: "Kính dường như có cấu trúc ngẫu nhiên, nhưng nó thực sự đã được sắp xếp có trật tự ở mức độ vi mô của một vài nguyên tử.



Loại kính mà chúng tôi phân tích có thành phần chủ yếu bao gồm nhôm và các oxit silicon. Bên cạnh đó, nó có thể chứa nhiều nguyên tố như natri, kali, canxi hoặc magie. Mỗi yếu tố đều ảnh hưởng đến độ mềm dẻo và sức chịu đựng của kính".



Gần như tất cả chúng ta đều cảm thấy khó chịu khi làm rơi thiết bị di động và màn hình xuất hiện một vết nứt. Vì vậy, hi vọng nghiên cứu từ đội ngũ của Le Losq sẽ sớm trở thành hiện thực trong tương lai.



>>> Xem thêm : iPhone 6 cũ đẹp như mới, nguyên bản 100% , Xiaomi redmi note 5a Prime giá cực sốc

----------

